# toddlerhawk or ergo for 30 lb ds ?



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

HOw comfortable do you all find the toddler hawk once the child is 30 lbs or more?

And am I silly to think I can still carry 30 lb ds in a front carry?

I used a babyhawk up until now and loved it. Ds is too big for it now. We had an ergo so I use it sometimes but I don't feel that supported in it. But I only do front carry.

I have been considering buying a toddlehawk since I loved my babyhawk.

But if I am doing front carry, is it just as well to keep on with the ergo or is the toddler hawk supportive enough?

anyone else still do front carry for this big of a kid? Should I try to learn back carry for more comfort for me? We just never tried it much.


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

Well, the ToddlerHawk will give you a few extra inches of height in the body panel to support your DS but besides that it may not offer more support for you. Have you considered an Oh Snap instead? It's more structured like the Ergo but the body panel is taller and you can cross the straps on your back for a front carry. So, you'll get the benefit of a taller body panel to "reign in" your DS but also the structured waist and the straps crossing on your back (which most people find more comfortable for a front carry).

As far as back carries are concerned, most people find that carrying heavier babies/toddlers (20+lbs) on their back is much more ergonomic/comfortable than carrying on their front. That said, you do have to have the right fitting carrier for the job. If the panel of the Ergo is too short to support your DS's body than it's probably not going to be comfortable for you, you know? But, if you really like doing front carries and can find something that's comfortable for you to do so than there's no reason why you shouldn't.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks for the response!! At this point I am not sure what the best carrier is for us. I will look into the oh snap. Are there other carriers that are also good for toddlers?


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

Well, the carriers that are good for toddlers would be mei tais and soft structured carriers that are toddler sized (meaning a taller body and wider seat) or a woven wrap. The mei tais and soft structured carriers are much easier on and off, in general, while woven wraps have a higher learning curve. All three options will allow for front or back carries, so it really just depends on what type of carrier you prefer.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks! I have been using my ergo while I figure out if and what else to get. It is okay but I like how the mei tei goes across my back in a criss cross- it feels more supportive than the ergo which is just top and bottom weight bearing. Also I find the mei tei easier to adjust without having to worry about all the straps and stuff- I am just wondering if it is strong enough to support the weight of ds. since I loved my babyhawk so much I think I am gonna go for the toddlerhawk!! I should look into the oh snap first but again I like with the babyhawk how ou just tie it and dont have to worry about snaps or buckles. I got kind of used to it.


----------



## bwaybaby918 (Oct 17, 2009)

throwing this idea out there.... I think at 30lbs, you might even find that the Ergo doesn't support well without the wider/knee-to-knee coverage, though I'm sure it's fine for ups and downs and short periods of time. Have you considered getting a Catbird Baby Support Belt and threading it onto your Babyhawk or a Toddlerhawk? You'd create almost a Half-Buckle situation, without the buckle! lol.

With the support of the belt on the bottom, the wide base of the Babyhawk/Toddlerhawk, AND the ability to tie the top straps across the bum/back of your LO, chestbelt tie if you have xl straps, etc., you'll really have a lot of options for adjustability and support. Honestly, I still find a regular old Babyhawk supportive for my 26lb 2.5 year old with NO support belt attached, but she's pretty short and petite. The support belt might be something to consider.

Good luck!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I never have heard of the support belt! I will have to google it. thanks for the idea


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

I still use my Ergo Sport with my 35 pound son. I can't do it for a long time, but it's great for quick trips into a doctor's office or when he is teething or irritable and needs more holding than I can put up with.

He also just enjoys a "ride on Momma" from time to time and will ask for it.


----------

